# dénonciation



## MARDJ35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjours a toutes et meilleurs voeux pour cette nouvelle année, voila je vous explique , j ai commencé un contrat le 25/02/2021 avec une maman la petite avait 4 mois,   tout se passais très très bien , ma fille travaillais avec cette maman qui est infirmière , et voila ma fille est tombé enceinte et a été arrêté des le début de sa grossesse, a 5 mois de grossesse ma fille  su qu elle attendait une petite fille et m a dis de ne rien dire a cette maman se que j ai respectée , et cette maman m a licencié le 12 mai 2022  sois disant pour une histoire d opération d un genou , elle m a jamais rien reprochée jusqu au dernier jours ou elle m a dit alors martine votre fille attend une petite fille je lui ai dit oui mais je devais rien dire , et elle m a répondu mais martine tout se sait , et fin septembre  visite de la PMI et la surprise elle a porté plainte contre moi elle a dit des choses ignoble sur moi , elle a été dire que je prenais des antidépresseurs , que je fesais des plat festifs , que j étais dehors avec mes accueilli en  plus de mes petits enfants et que mon portail étais grand ouvert se qui est faux  , que j avais des médicaments a la portés de mes accueillis , enfin que de mensonges , tout parce que je lui ai pas dit que ma fille attendais une petite fille c est juste une vengeance personnel , du coup je suis convoqué  le 25 janvier pour revoir tout sa , je vais être normalement accompagnée d une personne , j ai très peur qu on m enlève mes agréments alors que je n ai rien a me reprochée , besoin de conseils merci a vous 🥹


----------



## Titine15 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 
Alors là je ne comprends ce qui lui pose pb dans le fait que votre fille est enceinte d'une fille et surtout cela relève de la vie privée. Vous n'aviez pas à le lui dire.
Si tout cela est faux soyez tranquille.
D'ailleurs faut il qu'elle puisse prouver ses diras et cela me paraît compliqué à part si elle a des photos et encore
Bon courage


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Juste parce que vous lui avez pas dit que votre propre fille attendait elle même une fille , je pense pas que sa soit la raison , il y a autre chose 

Vous dite la maman a porter plainte , a la gendarmerie , commissariat ? 

Quand la pmi est venu en septembre c était du au faite de cette PE ? 

Vous êtes convoqué ou le 25 janvier ? 

De septembre a janvier je trouve que ça fait long 🤔


----------



## MARDJ35 (4 Janvier 2023)

oui c est bien cette maman car au dire de la plainte , elle a porté plainte a la PMI , je suis convoqué a la CDAS  d une  commune a coté de chez moi


----------



## Marine35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour. Les délais sont longs. Elle vous licencie en mai, la PMI vous contrôle en septembre parce qu’elle a leur dénoncé des choses et vous n’êtes convoquée que fin janvier. La puéricultrice ne vous a rien dit lors de sa visite ? On vous laisse comme ça pendant des mois sans rien savoir ! Ça me paraît gros qu’elle agisse ainsi uniquement parce que vous ne lui avez pas dit que votre fille allait avoir une petite fille


----------



## B29 (4 Janvier 2023)

Alors là....que dire...
Demandez à vos parents actuels et anciens de faire un courrier justifiant que vous vous occupiez très bien de leur enfant.
Quand je lis certaines discussions concernant des plaintes déposées par des parents, il ne faut pas s'étonner de la pénurie d'assistantes maternelles. 
Je finis mon agrément actuel mais je le renouvellerai pas. Je commence à être dégoûtée de voir que nous sommes jetables ou calommniees par certains parents. 
Bon courage à vous.


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Janvier 2023)

En admettant que vous preniez des antidépresseurs : c'est à votre médecin traitant de juger de l'éventuelle contre indication à pratiquer votre profession. Autrement il peut vous mettre en arrêt. 
Et si nous parlions du secret médical ? De quoi se mêle t'elle en fait ?! 
Vous préparez des plats festifs ? C'est à dire ? Vous êtes encore chez vous. 
Et pour toutes les autres allégations, il va lui être difficile de les "prouver". 
Cette parent employeur me semble être très particulière, c'est peut être pour cela que votre fille qui, si j'ai bien compris est une de ses collègues de travail, préfère ne pas évoquer sa vie personnelle (grossesse par exemple) avec elle. 
Je comprends votre stress mais je pense que tout cela fera psssittttt au final.
C'est fou le pouvoir de nuisance de certains ! 
Le


----------



## bidulle (4 Janvier 2023)

licencié en mai et visite pmi en septembre déjà ça n'est pas logique du tout alors ne manquer pas de vous défendre avec ça !


----------



## Griselda (4 Janvier 2023)

Ce qui est bon signe c'est que si la PMI met autant de temps à tirer tout ça au clair c'est qu'elle n'est pas si inquiète que ça, sinon elle serait venue immédiatement en controle inopiné qui aurait suffit à lever le pot aux roses.

Tu pourras dire que tu es surprise d'une telle attitude longtemps après l'arrêt du contrat. Que tout s'est toujours très bien passé et que l'arrêt du contrat ne semblait pas être en lien avec ton professionnalisme. Que le seul moment où tu as perçu une sorte de deception c'est de ne pas lui avoir revélé à elle que ta fille qui est aussi sa collègue attendait une petite fille.

Ce qui est curieux dans cette affaire c'est que ce n'est pas dans l'espoir d'économiser sur ta prime de rupture puisque celle ci a déjà été versée.
Serais tu un dommage co-laterale d'une relation special entre ta fille et ton ex PE?

Reste zen.


----------



## MARDJ35 (4 Janvier 2023)

non la puéricultrice ne m a rien dit , le service agrément m a appelé pour me convoqué pour revoir , je pense que c est par rapport  d avoir dit que je prenais des antipresseurs se qui est faux , je vais voir mon médecin demain pour qu il me fasse un courrier


----------



## Marine35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Vous devriez porter plainte ou déposer une main courante contre cette ex-employeur pour diffamation. Quelles sont ses sources pour affirmer que vous êtes sous anti-dépresseurs ? Et le secret médical ? C’est une IDE en plus ! Y’a t’il un problème entre elle et votre fille ? Pourquoi votre fille ne voulait pas qu’elle connaisse le sexe de son futur enfant ? Visiblement elle l’a su car d’autres personnes étaient au courant. Ça me paraît léger mais parce qu’elle est vexée, elle a cherché des fautes pour vous nuire. Demandez à votre fille de rédiger un courrier expliquant ses relations avec cette dame et à votre médecin un certificat médical


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

idem perso je porterais plainte pour diffamation, vous avez droit au secret médical quand bien même si vous étiez sous anti dépresseur si le médecin vous les a prescrit sans pour autant vous mettre en arrêt c'est qu'il vous estime capable d'exercer votre métier

si les anti dépresseur devaient empêcher le monde de travailler.... ben il y aurait faillite si j'en crois les chiffres lol


----------



## MARDJ35 (4 Janvier 2023)

merci a toutes pour vos conseils , je vais y allée plus sereinement  mes employeurs vont me faire un courrier en ma faveur, mon médecin aussi , je vais voir avec ma fille pour qu elle me fasse un courrier


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

et je tenterai également une plainte à l'ordre des infirmiers aussi pour rupture du secret médical alors que légalement elle n'avait pas accès a votre dossier médical


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Janvier 2023)

Une plainte de la postante envers ce PE ne donnera rien du tout


----------



## Lynette78 (4 Janvier 2023)

Tant de méchanceté mais pourquoi ? Ce boulot devient terrible . dénonciations calomnies et j en passe dès que l on ne fait pas les 4 volontés des parents .  Moi il me reste 4 ans et je ne ferai pas un jour de plus . Et encore pas sûr de terminer . Vraiment je suis dégoûtée de l ingratitude des parents qui ne reculent devant aucun mensonge .


----------



## liline17 (4 Janvier 2023)

excellente idée Kikine, qu'elle se rende compte de ce que ça fait d'être attaquée professionnellement


----------



## MARDJ35 (4 Janvier 2023)

oui moi mon renouvellement s arrête en 2027 je compte arrêtée aussi , je suis dégouté du métier , la je repart avec des nouveaux contrat mais je suis toujours dans la peur


----------



## caninou (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
si plainte à déposer il y a c'est une plainte pour atteinte à la vie privé et diffamation. Mais je suis comme les collégues je pense que vous ne risquez rien, mais en attendant vous subissez quand même un préjudice moral. Donc déposez une main courante pour les faits que je cite plus haut et faite lui parvenir le double, histoire que elle aussi elle passe des nuits blanches. Une main courante aboutit rarement mais ça fait souvent son petit effet.


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

J'ai commencé cette profession il y a peu, mais quand je lis des histoires de ce genre... Cela me surprend toujours l'imagination et la capacité de nuisance de certains PE....
On est obligées de parer à tout dans nos contrats, de subir des dénonciations calomnieuses, de se battre pour être respectées et payées....
Effarant....
Bon courage à vous.


----------



## Caro52 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour ; quelle histoire ! Vous faites des plats festifs ? (c'est à dire ? a partir de quel moment un plat est dit festif ? ) ; vous allez dehors avec les enfants (ouh lala quel drame) ; et pour les médicaments ben c'est de l'ordre du secret médical . Vous avez tout mon soutien et au vu du délai , si la pmi avait eu un doute vous auriez eu une suspension d'agrément . Bon courage !


----------



## nanny mcfee (4 Janvier 2023)

il faut déposé plainte!!! c'est ce que j'ai fait j'attend la réponse... comme dit @caninou même si ça aboutit pas,ça fait son petit effet et ils seront enregistré comme  menteur à la police.


----------



## nanny mcfee (4 Janvier 2023)

plat festif  depuis quand on se plaint d'un plat festif?!!!! 🤔


----------



## Titine15 (4 Janvier 2023)

Plat festif effectivement ça pose question. Elle parle de quoi vette maman, de lasagnes, de hachis parmentier,, je vois pas bien. Pour moi un repas festif c'est fois gras, gambas, saumon fumé etc je doute qu'une assmat donne de tels plats à ces accueillis


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

une main courante ne fera rien même pas sure qu'elle soit au courant, il faut une plainte


----------

